# Newer Beek from Mo



## bs63366 (Dec 31, 2009)

Also are there any experienced bee keepers in the St. Louis, O'Fallon area?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome, and THANK YOU for your service to our country.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

You might contact the Eastern Mo. Beekeepers 

http://www.easternmobeekeepers.com/


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Also St. Clair County Beeks on the IL side-
http://www.stclairbees.com/


----------



## bs63366 (Dec 31, 2009)

thank you for the links I will be checking them out.


----------



## Woodman_63379 (Aug 16, 2009)

check out:

http://www.easternmobeekeepers.com/

and 

http://www.threeriversbeekeepers.com/


----------



## bs63366 (Dec 31, 2009)

I will look into them. Not joining any yet, prolly will when I get back home though. Troy, thats right down 79 from me.


----------



## Woodman_63379 (Aug 16, 2009)

EMBA has a pretty good forum that I think is free. They charge like $10 for individual membership or $15 for family. Three River’s membership is free, but their website is under construction. Three Rivers is new, but a good group. EMBA is more formal with their meets. Three Rivers is more loosely organized. EMBA has better classes. Three Rivers is more flexible with their meeting and the time they have the building for, so you can hang out a talk more. I go to Three Rivers more then EMBA, mainly because it is easier for me to get to. Missouri State Beekeepers has an OK website & forum, but no one uses it much. The State group only meets twice per year. I belong to all three. The state site is:

http://www.mostatebeekeepers.org/

Troy, MO is at the intersection of Hwy 61 & Hwy 47. The eastern end of Hwy 47 ends at the intersection of Hwy 47 & Hwy 79 in Winfield, MO.


----------



## Woodman_63379 (Aug 16, 2009)

I almost forgot. Another site that has some good info is:

http://www.honeybeesonline.com/

I have not purchased anything from their website, but they have some very good info. It is brooken down into lessens. It was one of the first things that I read when I was getting started.


----------



## bs63366 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats right, see what 2 years away will do to a guy. Its highway 61, I am off highway P, 79 is on the other side of P. Thanks for all the great information will have some reading to do.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Kyle, 1st. thank you for your service sir! Japan, mainland or islands? Pretty fair duty station I'm thinnking. Just had a guy join our department - Seabee -who was stationed there. 

Good plans here for bee equipment and plenty of time to dream and draw. Hope you'll make time to vist with us and regale us with some of your Navy tails on the appropriate threads!


----------



## bs63366 (Dec 31, 2009)

Speaking of which does anyone know of any beeks that are over on this side of the pond(Japan) Preferably around the Yokosuka area? I am on the main land on a ship, so this is just a glorified port visit for us.


----------



## willrich68 (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like you are in the right place. Ooh Rahh !!! go Devil Dogs!!!!


----------

